# Basement corner frame around electrical panel question



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

So I'm looking to finish a space in my basement. The space has an electrical panel near a corner of the concrete walls. I am putting up 2" rigid foam on the concrete and that will leave me 2 1/4 inches to the edge of the panel. What is the best way to frame that corner? If the panel has to be moved then that would also require extending about a dozen wires coming out of it that run to various locations in the house so it would be nice if I didn't have to move the panel.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture so we can see what your talking about.


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

There is 2 1/4" between the face of the foam and the side of the panel.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That wall the panel is mounted to should have been built out with a 2 X 4 wall so the panel cover would be flush with the wall covering.


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

I haven't done anything yet outside of leaning that foam up. It's not attached yet, so I can do anything at this point. I'm just wondering if there is a way to frame that corner without moving the electrical panel, and still adequately insulate to meet code.

I realize that the wall with the electrical panel needs to be framed but I'm trying to figure out how to do it with limited space in that corner. There isn't room to adhere foam on both walls of that corner and frame it. I could not use foam in that corner and frame away from the wall but then there is a thermal hole in that corner.


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

Only thing I thought of was to foam both walls, and build the frame out in front of that panel and cut an access panel to the electrical panel. Anyone have better ideas?


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't you need to have more clearance from the center of the panel to the right (15"??), or is the code different in your state, or grandfatherd (looks newish)?

B


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

Beepster said:


> Don't you need to have more clearance from the center of the panel to the right (15"??), or is the code different in your state, or grandfatherd (looks newish)?
> 
> B


Just checked the code, yea looks to be 30" width of clearance . The rub is the builder didn't even provide that as there is only 12" from the center to the concrete wall and apparently the inspector didn't care enough to make him move it.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, if that permit is signed off and closed then it isn't your problem.

My basement buildout was similar. I did 1" XPS with 2x4 and drywall over. The panel was mounted on .5" plywood. I framed around the panel leaving 6" or so on each side. When totally finished I plan on putting a cabinet door over the opening to hide the panel. I may even put a lightning bolt on the door.

B


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds dangerous to me. I want my panel board accessible to firemen if I'm not home or unconscious..... then my HO Insurance carrier would have to pay as I at least followed code minimum in my work;http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_39_par103.htm

Gary


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

I talked to the code building dept and they asked me to send them a design so he could offer options. If they sign off and there is ample space then I'm good with it.


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

Beepster said:


> Well, if that permit is signed off and closed then it isn't your problem.
> 
> My basement buildout was similar. I did 1" XPS with 2x4 and drywall over. The panel was mounted on .5" plywood. I framed around the panel leaving 6" or so on each side. When totally finished I plan on putting a cabinet door over the opening to hide the panel. I may even put a lightning bolt on the door.
> 
> B


That's interesting that they will let you cover it with a door. The city told me if I were to put an access panel in front of mine then I would have to allow for 3 feet space in front. I'll have to frame and gyp to the panel face. Sounds like you had a bit more space. I have 4 1/2 inches from panel edge to the concrete wall. Pretty ridiculous that the builder got that approved.


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

couple things ... need qualified person to do this ...

from the picture it appears that you could unbolt the panel and move it to the left so studs could be installed to make the corner .. 6-8 " or so ..

or

make that corner a 45 degree and mount the panel there ...basically swival the panel ...


----------



## suedeuno (May 25, 2009)

Yea, I looked at the wires coming out of the top and I think that there is maybe 5 or so inches of slack enough to move the panel to the left. Not a lot but it might buy enough space to frame that corner. Much more than that I think would require all of those wires to be extended which I think would blow up the cost.

45 degree corner is an interesting idea, I hadn't thought of that. I'll ask the city what they think of that. Thanks.


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

Philly Master said:


> couple things ... need qualified person to do this ...
> 
> from the picture it appears that you could unbolt the panel and move it to the left so studs could be installed to make the corner .. 6-8 " or so ..
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Kill the power, unbolt the panel, and push it over as far as you can stretch the wires. 

BUT, the 45 degree swivel idea is genius!


----------

